# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > سوال: برنامه نویسی برای دوربین

## VR77755

سلام 
دوربین های موبایل های اندرید  الان چهر هارو تشخیص میدن وبا خط های رنگی اون رو  مشخص میکنن حلا می خواستم بدونم 
میشه برنامه ای نوشت که دوربین روی هرشکله دلخای حساس کرد?
باید ازچه زبانی برای اندرید استفاده کرد ؟
آیا میشه این برنامه رو با خود موبایل نوشت?

----------


## the king

> سلام 
> دوربین های موبایل های اندرید  الان چهر هارو تشخیص میدن وبا خط های رنگی اون رو  مشخص میکنن حلا می خواستم بدونم 
> میشه برنامه ای نوشت که دوربین روی هرشکله دلخای حساس کرد?
> باید ازچه زبانی برای اندرید استفاده کرد ؟
> آیا میشه این برنامه رو با خود موبایل نوشت?


یک کتابخانه معروف به نام OpenCV هست که کتابخانه تخصصی بینایی کامپیوتر ئه. با در نظر گرفتن اینکه شرکت Intel توسعه اش داده، تعجبی نداره که خیلی مجهزه و شناسایی اشیاء صرفا یکی از قابلیت های اونه.
اغلب نمونه کدها و نرم افزار هایی که برای تشخیص چهره و نشانه ها با وب کم و دوربین سر و کار دارن، از همین OpenCV استفاده کردن و در پلتفرم های گوناگون و برای زبان های برنامه نویسی متعددی هم Wrapper داره، نه صرفا برای سیستم عامل اندروید، انواع سیستم عامل ها.

----------

